# Sheyanne Walleye Run



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

When do they start running on the sheyanne? Particularly by Cooperstown.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Should be getting good now. I was by a couple of the Sheyenne dams this weekend and I was wishing I brought the rod.


----------



## rossco (Jan 18, 2006)

when you say that you were by a few dams and wished u had ur rod...does that mean you saw people catchin fish?


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Nothing going on in VC.

:lol: :lol: :lol:



> When do they start running on the sheyanne


I think the Sheyenne Shuffle 5K is in June sometime... :lol:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

njsimonson said:


> Nothing going on in VC.
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


I'd recommend waiting till next winter when there it is iced over again.

oke:


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Chris Hustad said:


> Should be getting good now. I was by a couple of the Sheyenne dams this weekend and I was wishing I brought the rod.


We only have bullheads, carp, and smallmouths in the sheyenne.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

rossco said:


> when you say that you were by a few dams and wished u had ur rod...does that mean you saw people catchin fish?


Even with the weather last weekend, I saw very few fishermen. The Kathryn dam was looking pretty good.  I'm assuming the Wild Rice off the Red should be good as well.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Water is still a little high(especially with the rain we are getting). Give it a week or 2. As soon as the water level falls, start throwing your jigs.


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

Maverick said:


> Water is still a little high(especially with the rain we are getting). Give it a week or 2. As soon as the water level falls, start throwing your jigs.


Are Sheyenne river walleyes scared of deep water? :huh:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> Are Sheyenne river walleyes scared of deep water?


Is this a serious question? :huh:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Fishing is usually more difficult when the river is above the banks, we typically hit it on the way down when fish concentrate better.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

It was bad last night. The river looked like chocolate milk. We lasted all of 45 minutes in the 30 mph winds and rain. Not fun. :lol:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Anyone know how to get on the Sheyenne with a boat, from Fargo?


----------

